# Words that drive you nuts!



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I thought it might be fun to start a list of words that are misused or mis pronounced . Sort of like a pet peeve list.

Some of my all time favorites from people who were suppost to be knowlegable about guns and shooting.

Smith and Weston instead of SMITH & WESSON
Coach instead of COLT
Redger or Ragger instead of RUGER
Saybot (like robot) or Sabbit (like rabbit) instead of SABOT
Hornaday instead of HORNADY
Core Bone instead of COR-BON
Bushynell instead of BUSHNELL
Bareiss instead of BURRIS
Magnumb instead of MAGNUM
Owe Owe or Double Owe instead of Double Alt for 00 Buckshot
Asp instead of ACP as in .45 ACP (its an abbreviation not a word!)
Loophold instead of LEUPOLD

But my all time biggest problem is when people pronounce calibers like they are numbers like: 30-06 as Three Thousand and Six, .308 as Three Hundred and Eight, and .410 bore as Four Hundred and Ten guage.

I know a guy, experienced hunter, who will tell anybody who asks that he killed a deer last year with a Three Hundred and Eight and that he likes to squirrel hunt with a Four Hundred and Ten.

Also .223 should be pronounced as Two, Two, Three, NOT Two Twenty Three.

And a 3-9x40 scope is a Three TO Nine BY Forty, NOT Three BY Nine BY Forty.

Something my dad still does to this day and I want to strangle him for it!

Polymer is NOT pronounced PULY-TEM-MAR


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

un hunting related, but when people say,

Pungkin instead of pumpkin

There are other things that drive me nuts, but they only drive me nuts when they are spoken by my girlfriend. but since this is a family site... :beer:


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

calling a coke "pop"


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Remington 7400


> Owe Owe or Double Owe instead of Double Alt for 00 Buckshot


Not being picky, but this would be spelled and pronounced Double Aught Buck


----------



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

MossyMO said:


> Remington 7400
> 
> 
> > Owe Owe or Double Owe instead of Double Alt for 00 Buckshot
> ...


thats what i was thinking, i guess we have a pet peeve against that now eh!

my biggest is people who say guesstimate


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

asked-------axed

CRP-------------CPR


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

My biggest hang up is when people say "O" for the number zero. O is a letter not a number.

Irregardless is another. It is not even a word. Would that not be the opposite of regardless, meaning with regards to?

Nuclear not nuke-u-lar.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey now.....be nice to the President of the United States.

I also hate whe they say "O" instead of ZERO, for time....

ie. O800 hours.

They always get it wrong in military movies. AAGGGAAAA

:beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

That's why I hunt by myself, rather fight than switch. :evil:



> calling a coke "pop"


Calling a coke a "soda", anybody who does that should be tarheeled. And CRP and CPR are easily confused because us old guys need CPR in CRP. Another pet peeve is when people use the word "snow" without three adjectives in front of it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Shooting Canadians instead of Shooting Canadas.

I love how it drives our northern brothers nuts!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Dick Monson said:


> > calling a coke "pop"
> 
> 
> Calling a coke a "soda", anybody who does that should be tarheeled.


I call cokes sodas! What does it mean to be tarheeled? Please don't make make me a Tarheel fan, or worse, send me to UNC!

I totally forgot about the Canadas vs. Canadians thing. I correct my southern brothers on that all the time. I have to remember that these are the guys who refer to anything other than a mallard as a "gray duck".


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Another pet peeve is when people use the word "snow" without three adjectives in front of it.


Hmmm I always thought snow and Minnesota hunters were always used with three adjectives in front of them


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I hate the phrase 24/7


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Shooting Canadians instead of Shooting Canadas.
> 
> I love how it drives our northern brothers nuts!


I dont like that either.
Or when people say they are going hunting in "Dakota".


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

when your listening to someone from the south say yall, cant stand it


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

it irks me to hear "often" with the "t"...especially when newscasters and politicians miss it.... get it right.. it's pronounced "ofen"..


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> it irks me to hear "often" with the "t"...especially when newscasters and politicians miss it.... get it right.. it's pronounced "ofen".


During the 15th century English experienced a widespread loss of certain consonant sounds within consonant clusters, as the (d) in handsome and handkerchief, the (p) in consumption and raspberry, and the (t) in chestnut and often. In this way the consonant clusters were simplified and made easier to articulate. With the rise of public education and literacy and, consequently, people's awareness of spelling in the 19th century, sounds that had become silent sometimes were restored, as is the case with the t in often, which is now frequently pronounced. In other similar words, such as soften and listen, the t generally remains silent.

Yall have a nice 4th of July, I gotta go put more ice in my pop. :lol:


----------



## tikka300 (Jun 5, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> Shooting Canadians instead of Shooting Canadas.
> 
> I love how it drives our northern brothers nuts!


You're absolutely correct :beer:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Pop is a Midwest term. And we use it all the time. Get used to it.*

We do not call "Pop" a Coke......why????

Because if someone tells u to get them a "Coke" and you bring them a Coke, then they complain....I wanted a Mellow Yellow. Well, hell, why didn't u say so????

If you wanted a Mellow Yellow you should have said so, lunkerhead. Not a "Coke."

So it goes: I want a "Pop". O, what kind of pop???? A Coke. Ok, a Coke it is. No problem at all.

:beer:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

leupold is pronounced loopold not leo pold like everyone around here likes to think.

mark


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Illinoise when it is Illinois.

The only "noise" in Illinois comes from our politicians...


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I think the calling all soda pop a coke is a Texas thing. I have not seen it here in NC.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> I think the calling all soda pop a coke is a Texas thing. I have not seen it here in NC.


Here also, if you say bring me a coke in KY you get a coke. If you say bring me a pop, you are asked what kind.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

And it is Canadian people, Not Canadiens--unless they are french speaking and are butchering their own langauge.

It is not spelled A or aah, it is "eh" it can mean a question, but most times it is meant to make a point, as in are you following what I just said.

A certain 4 letter word generally gets my blood pressure up. PETA


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

How about "I want 110 percent from you"?
Or we must "think outside the box".

These people are to stupid to think of motivational ideas so must fall back on cute little cliche's they remember.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

For some reason on all goose hunting forums the guys from down south call Bigfoots " Bigfeet", that really drives me nuts.


----------



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

It drives me crazy when people use "seen" instead of "saw". For example, "I SEEN thousands of snow geese last weekend," instead of the correct way, "I SAW thousands of snow geese last weekend."

I also have to agree with Robert on the improper use of irregardless.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

ok ,

the question is asked -- how are you doing?
answer i am doing "good". Good is not the proper response.
Correct -- i am doing well. that is proper grammar.

the other one is CHAPS-- people say CHAP's , maybe in the biking world that is ok , in the western culture(rodeo, horses and ********) it is pronounced SHAPS-(rhymes with maps)NOT CHAP's!!!!!!


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

"Hot Water Heater" ...

Makes me wonder why the need to heat water if it's already hot?? Isn't it simply a "Water Heater?"

Also

"Cement" sidewalks/driveways ...

Sidewalks are made of "Concrete" of which cement in one ingredient.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

Well then I'm all for reverting back to the ancient pronounciation of "sofTen", "lisTen", and "moisTen" too. :wink: still irks me.. (maybe the word "irks" irks some people).... my latest dictionary still has the "t" silent in "often".



Gohon said:


> > it irks me to hear "often" with the "t"...especially when newscasters and politicians miss it.... get it right.. it's pronounced "ofen".
> 
> 
> During the 15th century English experienced a widespread loss of certain consonant sounds within consonant clusters, as the (d) in handsome and handkerchief, the (p) in consumption and raspberry, and the (t) in chestnut and often. In this way the consonant clusters were simplified and made easier to articulate. With the rise of public education and literacy and, consequently, people's awareness of spelling in the 19th century, sounds that had become silent sometimes were restored, as is the case with the t in often, which is now frequently pronounced. In other similar words, such as soften and listen, the t generally remains silent.
> ...


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

DecoyDummy said:


> "Hot Water Heater" ...
> 
> Makes me wonder why the need to heat water if it's already hot?? Isn't it simply a "Water Heater?"


I second you on the hot water heater thing. However, I catch myself saying it too, but I am trying to mend my ways.

My southern brothers down here like to use the phrase "might could", as in "We might could go fishin' tomorrow". My English composition professor even let that one fly every now and then. It drove me nuts. The wife and I used to use it as a joke, but the joke is on me now. After being here going on six years now, I find myself using it too.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Plainsman hit mine for me. I am a big ESPN radio fan but for crying out loud there is only 100% to give. I can give the atheletes a pass, they get paid to perform not be professional interviewees. When coaches and announcers do it, I want them hung.

Remington 7400,

So a .223 is two two three and not two twenty three

Does that mean .357 is a three five seven and not three fifty seven

How about a .300 winchester is that a three zero zero? 
Or how about these?
.375 h&h
.416 rigby
.458 winchester


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I often hear the phrase "Gun hunting for deer." Drives me nuts. Last I checked, unless you can't find your gun somewhere, there isn't a season for "hunting guns" and you're not hunting them for the deer.  For that matter Bowhunting makes little sense as well.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I hate "ATM machine". The device is an *a*utomatic *t*eller *m*achine, so "ATM machine" is redundant. It is either an ATM or an AT machine.

For some reason, the word "irregardless" also bugs me.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

People call ketchup, kesssup.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

*brianb wrote:*


> Remington 7400,
> 
> So a .223 is two two three and not two twenty three
> 
> ...


Now your're just picking on me!

Do you have a pet peeve against people who say two, two, three?

:beer:


----------



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

This goes along with the "often" and "ketchup" ideas (which bug me, too). How do some people get the pronunciation "warsh" from the word "wash"? I don't hear it too often, but when I do, it annoys the heck out of me.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Labs_4_Life
You nailed it there, that is my mother !!! 
She warshes clothes, has a brother-in-law in Seattle, Warshington, etc.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

OK maybe I was picking a little.

Sorry. I just didn't know how the rules went. I did know that if you asked for some three zero zero mag ammo you would get made fun of.

Brian


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

dogdigger said:


> leupold is pronounced loopold not leo pold like everyone around here likes to think.
> 
> mark


I was thinking the same when I read the original post.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

So there i was hunting Canadians with my four hundred ten gauge and drinking a pop. When out of nowhere my signifcant other called and said my hotwater heater was broke. I was not very happy i said i just seen about 1000 candians in the dat field over dere. 
My girlfriend says i thought you were gun hunting deer? I said I was going to but when i went to the ATM machine, i did not get enough money to by myself a loophold scope, so i did not go. 
She told me i should "think outside the box" and "give it 110 percent" yto get that deer. I told her i would give it my all and quit hunting Canadains and hunt deer 24/7 if i had too.

I told her if the guys on this form don't kill me 1st i would be home at 0800 hours. :beer:


----------



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

Good one! :beer:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

boondocks said:


> dogdigger said:
> 
> 
> > leupold is pronounced loopold not leo pold like everyone around here likes to think.
> ...


yeah it drives me nuts, even when you go to sporting goods stores around here they say leo pold. I am sorry but if you are trying to sell me something you should at least know how to pronounce the name.

mark


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Another good one is Swarovski, think people butcher Leupold bad?

I was in the gun shop the other guy and this guy comes in and asks if they carry Swartzkivoski binoculars. He goes on to say that his dad bought a pair of Switsovokis last fall and they were great.

Yes he pronounced it two different ways in the same sentence butchering it both times.

:eyeroll:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

As I unsderstand it SAKO (the Rifle Brand from Finland)

Should be pronounced "Saw Go"

Not ... "Say Ko"

However I get corrected by most folks if I say it the way I understand to be correct (first version ... which may be something from the local home country dialect or something)


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

LOL, I still say two-twenty-three for .223.

I guess it just sounds better.

:beer:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

usmarine0352 said:


> LOL, I still say two-twenty-three for .223.
> 
> I guess it just sounds better.
> 
> :beer:


I'v never heard it pronounced any other way.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Canadian Geese

Port Hole for a web portal

VIN number

Hookers instead of strippers :wink:

The list goes on and on...


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

The English Language is full of oddities

*Lead* or *lead *which one defines an action, which one do we load our shotgun shells with?

"Fixin" our Southern friends are always fixin to do something. :beer:

Fly Fishing?? Fishing for flies or with them :lol: we all know but.....

Heteronyms.. Look it up on the web and have a little fun

Bob


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> my latest dictionary still has the "t" silent in "often".


So does mine. Only meant to point out that some words are correct when pronounced in more than one way. Never really bothered me the way some people in different parts of the country pronounce some words or use different words to describe something. I think all people up North talk funny anyway.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> I think all people up North talk funny anyway.


Ooooh yah you betcha der' hey. :lol:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Should never of happened...instead of should never have happened...even newscasters get that one wrong...drives me crazy!!


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

I like can't like believe like the like over use like of the word like.
Ever like listen like to like a teenage like girl. Like drives like me like nuts.
I like am like surprised like nobody like said like this yet.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Those who attempt to use and/or emulate the colloquialism's of a particular race or age group to which they do not belong, yo. That bugs me. All them kinds of words does, yo.

Y'all bugs me. All of y'all.

Unthawing things bugs me. When I try to do it, things end up frozen.

There are other words that shaps my *** as well but ah disremember 'em y'all. Yo.

Burl


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

I can't stand the word soda, we all call it pop here.
Holy smokes usmarine0352 you nailed that one. Thanks i was trying to get that out but i didn't know what to say.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Isn't it great when you get salesmen calling a leupold "leopold"
I had a teacher this past year who would correct you for every bit of grammar and english but would never admit to the axed thing...
Another all-time favorite pet peave for me would have to be seen instead of saw.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's one I don't think I saw.................."Unthaw............I'm going to unthaw some fish for supper......" To which I reply, "It's already frozen...............".


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

how about when someone has to "UNTHAW" something to get it ready to cook it. would that not me refreezeing it??


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

> Those who attempt to use and/or emulate the colloquialism's of a particular race or age group to which they do not belong, yo. That bugs me. All them kinds of words does, yo.
> 
> Y'all bugs me. All of y'all.
> 
> ...


 :rollin: I totally agree with you Burl. Now get back to work big guy!

stevepike already mentioned it, but when people say "VIN number" and "ATM machine," I want to flick them in the eye. Unneccessary repetition bugs me I guess.


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

when i hear someone say "pop" it makes them sound like a teenage girl.
can we agree on calling it a "soft drink"?

...and i call em "big foots" 8)


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Sportin' Woodies wrote:*


> when i hear someone say "pop" it makes them sound like a teenage girl.


I wouldn't go that far. If it made us sound like a teenage girl we would say something along the lines of this.

Hey guys, I *like* found this new *like* totally awesome flavor of pop and I *like* thought you might *like* to *like* try one. :rollin:

Please guys, dont take my "man card" for typing that.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Totally off topic (but what post doesn't go there eventually) but...

I propose we allow Remington 7400 to keep his Man Card as he was only using like that many times in a sentence to make a point and did not actually say it while typing.

It should be allowed to type girly things as long as they are not said aloud and are only typed to make fun of someone else. Man Law???


----------



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

Man law! :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Here's a laundry list with some questions.

I generally don't like the overuse of the F word. The F word should be used in extreme situations of drunkenness, anger, or pain. Otherwise, it is so commonly used, it loses its punch.

"Take and" - IE: "I'm going to take and clobber you with this shovel." 
How about "I'm going to clobber you with this shovel."

"Actually" - Actually should only be used to refute a previous statement.
IE: Man, it is cold out there. Actually, I think it is quite nice. Actually is really a redundant word, and can be eliminated from most statements.

"Irregardless" talk about another redundant and confusing word.

Water goes OVER the dam and UNDER the bridge...make sure you say it right, one way or the other... otherwise it sounds stupid when you refer to a past event.

I say Rapala "WRAP-uh-la" and don't like to hear "Ruh-PA-la" which one is correct??? Where is the emphasis, how are the 'a's pronounced? Questions that have plagued mankind.

Smelt - not SCHMELT...right?

Often has two pronounciations in Websters...the preferred, without the T and the secondary, with the T. So either way is correct...I guess.

"U" - or any other stupid 14-year old abbreviation on the internet, or website. As in "R U going 2 Bob's House for dinner?" We wonder why 20 year olds can't put together a police station statement in coherent english? I blame the internet.

Seriously, I got a report statement from an 18-year old that read "I did gev him a soft of a drek. I tob the police the troth. I am sory.

Translation " I did give him a sort of a drink. I told the police the truth. I am sorry. Pathetic. We should make sure people can pass sixth grade english/spelling before they are given use of the internet. Sad.

Sorry to vent for so long. Words can make for some great entertainment...and ofTen reflect society's state.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Dick,

Crp what is that?

I still call it "Soil Bank" :toofunny:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

People who use "alot or allot" for "a lot", "to" when it should be "too", "sense" when it should be "since", or vice versa.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

In my wife's voice: "Honey could you please do........" :x


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> I propose we allow Remington 7400 to keep his Man Card as he was only using like that many times in a sentence to make a point and did not actually say it while typing.


THANKS STEVE!

:beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Re: The "F" word. 
It should only be used with a qualifier of some sort.

Such as:

F--- me running.

What the F---.

F--- me for a Democrat.

Etc.....

8) Burl


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:withstupid:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

The one that drives me the most nuts is how I have heard the word borrow used since I moved up here.

Will you borrow me a dollar?

How about. Will you lend me a dollar?

I guess that would be the one that drives me nuts.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

fox how about someone who wants to borrow a kleenex or worse yet toilet paper. I usually say back something like here you can have it no need returning it.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

I would agree with the sorry state of spelling and the misuse of the english language. Has anyone ever listened to this Joel Heitkamp? This clod speaks at about a third grade level,sounds like a total dunce. The fact that this is a guy that has a radio talk show is sad commentary on the state of our society.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Come on guys I want 3 pages!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

warter for water

warsh for wash

soda when refering to pop

soda is that crap my father in law mixes with his whiskey  

And when refering to firearms:

Clip instead of magazine, clip is what holds two pieces of paper together.

Shells or bullets when refering to rifle/pistol ammo, they're cartridges

shells go in shotguns

bullets are the pointy things that come out the end of the barrel

I know there's more but I can't think of them right now. 8)

huntin1


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

When people say "Clinton" when it should be "Butthead" :beer:

No,nothing bother's me :wink: It's not a big deal....................


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Remmington 7400,

I'll split these so we might get to three pages:

How about ending a sentence with the word "at".

Where is John AT??????


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I can't stand the word "beings".

Beings that we are almost there........................


----------



## andrewskywaterfowl (Feb 2, 2006)

potada its potatoe

that one drives me nuts


----------



## andrewskywaterfowl (Feb 2, 2006)

ya there is NO e at the end of potato either my bad should of read it first


----------



## wallmounter (Jan 12, 2005)

I can't believe this one hasn't been said but it absolutely drives me crazy when people write the wrong "they're", "there" or "their".

They're (They are-conjunction) - "They're going hunting."

Their (possesion) - "Is that their dog?"

There (a place) - "Have you ever been there before?"

I also hate the abbreviated text messaging/internet garbage.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

i hate it when people say "nuttin" instead of nothin or nothing it ****** me off so bad.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

anything about a man's down below(grooooooooossssssssssssssssssss to talk about being a guy)


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

huntin 1, a magazine stores ammunition in a firearm. A clip is a type of a magazine that is detachable. So as long as the weapon has a removable magazine it has a clip.

Pop is something a balloon does. Soda pop is a soft drink. some shorten it to soda and some to pop, both are correct. But in Texas all soft drinks are Coke. What kind of coke do you want? Uh 7 up please. Now thats just plain wrong.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Pop is something a balloon does. Soda pop is a soft drink. some shorten it to soda and some to pop, both are correct. But in Texas all soft drinks are Coke. What kind of coke do you want? Uh 7 up please. Now thats just plain wrong.


 :eyeroll:


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I have another one. Guys that can't communicate intelligently so they only use emoticons.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> I have another one. Guys that can't communicate intelligently so they only use emoticons.


  
Who are you accusing of not being able to communicate?
:-? 
Alot of guys would take offense at this!
:evil: 
Some might even get mad!
:******: 
Some would rant and complain about it!
:soapbox: 
Some might cry!
:crybaby: 
Others would blame someone else.
oke: 
Who would deny it. 
:shake: 
Or maybe call
:bs: 
While still more would just run away.
:run: 
Some would take drastic measures.
:strapped: :bartime: :lost: 
Some would get ideas.
:idea: 
Evil ideas.
:evil: :idea: 
Good ideas.
:justanangel: :idea: 
Then others like me, would just stir the pot!
:stirpot: 
Thats my :2cents: on the matter!

So whos with me?
:withstupid: :beer:


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

That was cute. Thanks for the laugh this morning. :beer: :lol:   :wink:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Is the "a-u-l" silent in caulk, and the "a" pronounced as "o"? You hear some people say caulk like "colk" and some who say cock. And then Dakota caulking has t-shirts that read: "Our caulk wont fall out". So how is the word really pronounced?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> some who say cock


I can guarantee the shirt dosen't use this pronounciation!


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

wigglesworth said:


> Dakota caulking has t-shirts that read: "Our caulk wont fall out". So how is the word really pronounced?


That is funny given the "wrong" way of saying cock. I believe the 'L' is never silient so it would be more like call-k


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

i hate it when people call SUVs TRUCKS they are not trucks they are ummm o yeah SUVs


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

swift said:


> huntin 1, a magazine stores ammunition in a firearm. A clip is a type of a magazine that is detachable. So as long as the weapon has a removable magazine it has a clip.


I have been taugt that firearms do not have clips even though that is a commonly used term for the magazine, which can be either internal or detachable.

A clip is used to hold paper together, as in paper clip.

huntin1


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

the youth today use the word owned to mean your greatness over someone else. Drives me crazy...how can you own someone by beating them in a game. Its not as if you are now their slaves. And what hunt1 posted about clips and mags. You hear them used so many times for different things, lets just call them round distribution holders. :wink:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> hate it when people call SUVs TRUCKS they are not trucks they are ummm o yeah SUVs


I hate that too, but worse than that is when someone calls a van a truck, not a comercial cargo van, but a mini-van. I used to work at a hardware store when I was in high school, I can't tell you how many times I have loaded concrete, topsoil, lumber, ect, into the wrong vehicle, because the customer would say something like I'm driving the red truck, I had close to 30 buckets of drive way sealer in the back of a pickup one time before the customer came out and informed me that what he really meant to say was red van!

:******:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm in on that SUV not a truck too. :beer:


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

I hate it when people say, for example "I simultaneously did this and this at the same time." you don't need to say "simultaneously" and "at the same time." You can use 1 or the other. Not both.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

:beer: :rollin: :rollin: k:


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

for some reasons some people on another forum call ''winglock'' wanglock

:******:


----------

